# trewavasae female holding



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I just walked in on my trewavasae's getting jiggy, kinda neat to watch.
This is her first batch, and afterward I saw her trying to eat some pelets.

I thought then a female was holding eggs they wouldn't eat anything, I could see her juggling the eggs in her mouth and then eat the pelets, just hope shes not going to eat the eggs. Should I maybe strip them from her or move her into her own tank?

Any advise would be awsome, thanks


----------

